# Dr. Jean Dodd's misunderstood protocol



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure wish I could go to her seminar in NJ, because there are 2 questions I would love to ask her.
Someone on another list I belong to allegedly knows Dr. Dodds quite well. This person claims that Dr. Dodds told her that the famous vaccination protocol is horribly misunderstood and misquoted. It seems everyone leaves off the "fine print", which is actually written at the top of the protocol. Allegedly, her protocol is for dogs that have a medical reason to not have vaccinations! She even states it twice, consecutively, in her publication. These are Dr. Dodd's own words, not someone's interpretation of them.
Here it is:
For breeds or families of dogs susceptible to or effected with immune dysfunction, immune-mediated disease, immune-reactions associated with vaccinations, or autoimmune endocrine disease (e.g., thyroiditis, Addison's or Cushing's disease, diabetes, etc.), the following protocol is recommended:​*CANINE VACCINATION PROTOCOL - 2005
**MINIMAL VACCINE USE
*Note: The following vaccine protocol is offered for those dogs where minimal vaccinations are advisable or desirable. The schedule is one I recommend and should not interpreted to mean that other protocols recommended by a veterinarian would be less satisfactory. It's a matter of professional judgment and choice.​W. Jean Dodds, DVM
938 Stanford Street
Santa Monica, CA 90403
(310) 828-4804; FAX (310) 828-8251

so my 2 questions for her would be:
1. What protocol do you recommend for regular house pets not effected by the above listed medical conditions?
and more interesting to me personally,
2. What protocol do you recommend for dogs at high exposure to other dogs, such as day cares, training, boarding, and showing??

If anyone is going to the seminar, I sure would love to have the answers to those 2 questions. I've never seen them asked nor answered in her published works. If someone else has seen them, I'd sure like to see the links to the answers!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Her partner in the Rabies Challenge Fund is a member here, Kris Christine. I'm sure she could answer.... or her website, www.hemopet.com Here is what I found, scroll down for the vax info

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, here is Dr. Dodds' rabies challenge fund site,:

http://www.rabieschallengefund.com/ This study is certainly being done for all dogs, not just those with health issues.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> so my 2 questions for her would be:
> 1. What protocol do you recommend for regular house pets not effected by the above listed medical conditions?
> and more interesting to me personally,
> 2. What protocol do you recommend for dogs at high exposure to other dogs, such as day cares, training, boarding, and showing??


Hotel4dogs,

There is an interesting article on veterinary vaccines which you can read in its entirety at the link below, which gives you a pretty clear idea of where Dr. Dodds stands on this issue. Her comments apply to all dogs and cats, not ones with medical issues. 

*Are Our Pets Being Overvaccinated,* by Melissa Burden, The Press 
http://www.dogsadversereactions.com/pressOvervaccinated.html

*(Dr. W. Jean Dodds)* “But there is really no breed that is not at risk,” she said. The only vaccination needed, she asserts, is the rabies vaccine because it is legally required. Dogs’ and cats’ immune systems mature fully at 6 months old, she explained. If canine distemper, feline distemper and parvovirus vaccines are given after 6 months, a pet has immunity for the rest of its life.

Dr. Dodds believes in titering after the initial puppyhood shots to determine antibody levels and that further boostering should only be necessary if levels are inadequate.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. That does help. You'll notice I used "alleged" several times because I don't know whether not my source was valid, whereas yours certainly is!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Hotel4dogs,

You are more than welcome!

Kris


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So what is the source for this?

"For breeds or families of dogs susceptible to or effected with immune dysfunction, immune-mediated disease, immune-reactions associated with vaccinations, or autoimmune endocrine disease (e.g., thyroiditis, Addison's or Cushing's disease, diabetes, etc.), the following protocol is recommended:​*CANINE VACCINATION PROTOCOL - 2005
**MINIMAL VACCINE USE
*Note: The following vaccine protocol is offered for those dogs where minimal vaccinations are advisable or desirable. The schedule is one I recommend and should not interpreted to mean that other protocols recommended by a veterinarian would be less satisfactory. It's a matter of professional judgment and choice."​


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I happened to pull it from 
http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm
but if you search Dr. Jean Dodds vaccination protocol it will come up on 1000 or more websites this way.




Kimm said:


> So what is the source for this?
> 
> "For breeds or families of dogs susceptible to or effected with immune dysfunction, immune-mediated disease, immune-reactions associated with vaccinations, or autoimmune endocrine disease (e.g., thyroiditis, Addison's or Cushing's disease, diabetes, etc.), the following protocol is recommended:​*CANINE VACCINATION PROTOCOL - 2005*
> *MINIMAL VACCINE USE*
> Note: The following vaccine protocol is offered for those dogs where minimal vaccinations are advisable or desirable. The schedule is one I recommend and should not interpreted to mean that other protocols recommended by a veterinarian would be less satisfactory. It's a matter of professional judgment and choice."​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is pretty interesting. If this is NOT the Doctor's belief, they should change that part of the statement.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I think you can see why I'm confused....





Kimm said:


> That is pretty interesting. If this is NOT the Doctor's belief, they should change that part of the statement.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

If you want clarification, you can always contact Dr. Dodds directly (she will respond) at *[email protected]** .*


----------

